# Mites?



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Today I did my second hive inspection and found these little black bugs under my inner cover. Could these be mites?


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Much to big for mites. Looks like hive beetles to me but the pic is not too detailed to be positive.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a search that I did for you:

http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=vARROA MITES&flv=1
Ernie


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Here's a link to a larger photo. I don't know if that will help.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Michae B - If they were hive beetles, what would you do about it?


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

If they are SHB you have a BIG problem! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0mO-cYTZ58


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Tom Fran said:


> Michae B - If they were hive beetles, what would you do about it?


Take out any extra frames especially of empty drawn comb, and condense the hive down until it has pretty high population density if it is too roomy. Then close up any cracks or extra entrances so that the only way in and out is through a well guarded single entrance that is as small as possible. Try to eliminate any areas in the hive that the beetles can get into, but the bees can't. That will allow the bees to keep the beetles from being able to move around easily and will help to prevent them from being able to lay eggs in open nectar. Then you can trap them in pieces of corrugated cardboard - they will crawl inside to hide from the bees. Put the cardboard on a long wire and stick it in through the entrance so that you can change it without opening the hive - squash it good or drop it in a coffee can with some oil in it. The confusion caused by opening the hive lets the beetles scramble around and lay eggs. You can do all that right now, then look into your options for IPM and beetle traps. Don't delay. Good luck.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Fish Stix - Whatever those are in my picture, they are about 1/20th the size of those in the video.

If they are beetles, then I will need to get some of those traps like the man in the video was placing - Right? That's not that big of a problem is it?


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks like earwig poop


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Could the tiny black things in your photo be the_ poop_ of something else, like maybe wax moth larvae poop?


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

I don't know what kind of poop or whatever else it could be. This is all new to me. 

The hive was totally maxed out with honey and brood. This sure is fun stuff. I can't wait till I get several hives going!


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

You won't find Mites congregated under an inner cover. Looks too small to me to be Beetles, if it where, when you where taking pictures they would have been running for cover. Where they moving? Right now I'm voting for the poop theory.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

If it's maxed out with brood and honey you might want to add a super...


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

wdcrkapry205 said:


> If it's maxed out with brood and honey you might want to add a super...


Yes, I did add a super while I was in there. Thanks to all for all the "technical support!"


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

wdcrkapry205 said:


> Right now I'm voting for the poop theory.


Whatever it was, it didn't move. I'm inclined to agree with the poop thing too.


----------



## duck_nutt (Apr 27, 2010)

what kind of poop...

and if something is pooping that much, it needs to go(not go as in poop, but as in leave!)


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

even if its not shb its still a good idea to get you some beatle barn traps and put in your hive so you keep them from getting out of hand. it gets nasty and you will loose the hive if they get too bad.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

I guess it could be from a ****roach, since I found one inside the inner cover. 

I will definitely get some beetle traps and place them in the hive. Better safe than sorry.


----------

